# Wordreference Milestones



## El escoces

Congratulations to the Good Ship wordreference.com and all those who sail in her - 5 million posts and closing in fast on 1 million threads!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno que mas puedo decir, espero este foro esté abierto hasta que el Internet desaparezca; que más gente se una a este foro, 

Las personas de aquí me han enseñado mucho, y he ganada varios buenos amigos. 

Espero todos se junten a esta gran "familia" cibernética de WR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El escoces

¡Que grandes sentimientos!


----------



## cuchuflete

Gracias Señor,

Cada fiesta de aniversario hace falta a un "old fart", para sentarse en la silla mecedora y contar historias de 'como era'.  Claro que la gran mayoría de sus balbuceos son poco fidedignos, pero vaya...una buena historia inventada sirve para tres verdaderas e historicamente correctas.

Érase que era... un día muy activo en los foros, con un total de 20 miembros (no se había inventado 'forero' en aquel entonces...) activos, y unos cincuenta más observando.
Quince hilos nuevos, esparcidos entre foros de castellano, francés, italiano, alemán e inglés.  No había nada más.  

Lo que era y lo que sigue igual—una comunidad de buena gente colaborando.

Gracias a Mike Kellog.

cuchu


----------



## Trisia

I would love for us all to gather round the fire (well, it's still a bit chilly at night over here) and listen to old stories about the beginnings of WR. Thanks for the trip in time, Cuchu.


Here's to a great place, with wonderful people.


----------



## Fernita

¡Felicidades www.wordreference.com!

Muchas gracias a todos por compartir, de eso se trata la vida.
Gracias a todos los foreros, mods y especialmente a Mike Kellog.

*forever*
Mi deseo es que WR siga creciendo con gente de bien y en *paz.*

Fern.

Mi gran agradecimiento a Cuchu por su exiguo relato de la rica historia del foro y al Escocés por haber iniciado este hilo.


----------



## ewie

Wowie! Five _million_! That _is_ a lot of posts. Nearly as much as 5 million and a bit. Definitely worth celebrating. My life was a meaningless void before I discovered WRF. (Okay, now it's a meaningless void with WRF in it, but who's complaining?)
*CONGRATULATIONS WRF!!!*​and, as ever, thanks to Mr.K for making it all possible


----------



## alexacohen

El escoces said:


> Congratulations to the Good Ship wordreference.com and all those who sail in her -


Er, Escocés, you have forgotten something - something like this. 

(And watch out for icebergs. J. Bruce Ismay is on board!)

Thanks for the trip, captain Kellogg and the crew.


----------



## GEmatt

Ahoy and congrats (belatedly) to the Captain and mates!  How she scoons!


----------



## Antpax

alexacohen said:


> Er, Escocés, you have forgotten something - something like this.
> 
> (And watch out for icebergs. J. Bruce Ismay is on board!)
> 
> Thanks for the trip, captain Kellogg and the crew.


 
I guess he had forgotten something like that. 

Congratulations Mike, and congratulations everybody.

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## sokol

If you don't mind I'd rather celebrate this great milestone with a few bottles of excellent beer - it's just that champagne gives me the creeps ...  (whiskey now, that would be a different story).

Anyway, all my best wishes for wordreference, strangely enough for me seems to apply the same thing as for ewie (well, I admit to it that it is not good style to steal an excellent pun from someone even half as nice as him ... but I *never *said that I have style, now did I? ) - my life was meaningless before WRF, and still ... well, you know the punchline already.


----------



## Nanon

Waow! Just a captain and his "mod crew" handling... five million posts?!? 
That means... how many meaningless lifes that are now meaningful?!?! 
Ahem, sorry. Can't do the math... 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## bibliolept

I've met many wonderful people here and learn new things every day. What more can one ask for?

Congratullatio to everyone.


----------



## El escoces

I guess a little nip of good Scotch whisky (_without_ the "e", in BE) would be most appropriate, but if like me you're not that fussy then we could just have a party with everything that Alexa, Ant and Sokol have suggested until it's all finished.

Best wishes to my cyber-family.

Slàinte mhath!

Escocés


----------



## EmilyD

Stones on a Ship?  oy vey !

*Mazel Tov* to Mike and All Contributors ( including the silent ones)!
_I am so grateful to be part of this journey._

Me siento tan agradecida siendo algo de este viaje...

Nomi
(favor a corregir mi espanol, gracias)


----------



## Kibramoa

Congratulations WR.

Thanks to Mike, all the mods and all the foreros that make this a great learning adventure.


----------



## romarsan

A nice travel, nice crew, nice people... and good beer...  
Congratulations to all!


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas felicidades!

Es una buena ocasión para agradecer a todos los que hacen posible el buen funcionamiento de WR para beneficio de muchísimas personas (entre las que me incluyo).

Son ustedes geniales


----------



## silvia fernanda

Muchas gracias a todos los que hacen posible el WR.
Congratulations to all.


----------



## mkellogg

Woohoo! What an incredible milestone.  Five million posts in four years, and averaging two million new posts per year.

Thank _you all_ for making the WordReference forums the world's leading resource for  languages!


----------



## ILT

Thanks Mike, and thanks to all the foreros and visitors who make this a great place to help and be helped


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Gee whiz! drop by drop... we all are making a knowledge sea...!!! congratulations to all of us!!!


----------



## loladamore

My goodness, so we've gone from this to something like this!

Thanks to everyone.
.


----------



## Mirlo

Oh my God!!! Thank you Mike and all the "foreros" I do not know what I would do without WR.
My brindis is to many more.....




*Saludos,*​


----------



## bb008

Bueno realmente WR le cambia la vida a cualquiera, las relaciones se vuelven intensas como si de amoríos se tratará, a pesar que no conoces a nadie y pareciera que la conoces de toda la vida, a veces nos peleamos y discutimos como una familia, otras nos abrazamos y besamos como si nada hubiese pasado y para remate olvidamos que no tenemos nada en común los unos con los otros, solo una cosa nos une el HOGAR WORDREFERENCE...


----------



## speedier

romarsan said:


> A nice travel, nice crew, nice people... and good beer...
> Congratulations to all!


 
I'll drink to that!!


----------



## TrentinaNE

I hadn't noticed this new milestone until this morning:


> Most users ever online was 13,835, 12th November 2008 at 11:29 AM.


Wow! 

Elisabetta


----------

